# Recommendations for a speaker package



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm looking for a 7.1 speaker package to match up with an Onkyo TX-NR709. I was looking at the Klipsch 1000/500 after hearing them, however they are only 5.1s. I couldn't find single or matched pairs to keep the look uniform. Are there 7.1 speaker packages like the Kilpsch and priced close to these ($600-$800)?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

enthuz said:


> I'm looking for a 7.1 speaker package to match up with an Onkyo TX-NR709. I was looking at the Kilpsch 1000/500 after hearing them, however they are only 5.1s. I couldn't find single or matched pairs to keep the look uniform. Are there 7.1 speaker packages like the Kilpsch and priced close to these?


Hello,
I am not that well versed in Speaker Packages as they tend to offer too many compromises to reach the prices they tend to sell for. If you like Klipsch, Newegg is selling the way nicer Icon Series W14's for $199 a pair. They retail for $599 a pair. They are also selling the $1000 Klipsch Reference RW-12d for $319. The Subwoofer was selling for $299 during the Weekend.

Compared to something like the Quintet or other Klipsch Packages, something like 7 W14's and a RW-12 would be in an entirely different league. Especially in Subwoofer performance. It would come out to $900 for 7 W14's and a RW-12 and Shipping is free. Assuming you do not live where Newegg is Incorporated, there is no Sales Tax as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

If more $$ comes my way or if I had the patience to wait and build it over time, then I would definitely go that route. However I will have to stay in the ($600-$800) price range due to budget....had to promise DW a new leather powered theater recliner set in order to get her blessings for the room upgrades.:spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

We are talking about $100 Dollars and this proposed package is magnitudes better. I would seriously consider purchasing 5 of them and getting the Subwoofer. I simply do not have the words to describe just how much better the Reference 12 Inch Subwoofer is compared to a 5.1 in a Box is. It retails for more than almost every 5.1 Speaker Package with the exception of the absurdly expensive Bose Acoustimass.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Having 7 channels is great, but if budget is a priority I would stick with 5 speakers of better quality rather than compromise sound quality for 7.1 bragging rights. If you get Other Half permission to spend more down the road you could always move your mains to the back and get an upgraded front stage.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Another way of saying it is that good 5.1 trumps so-so 7.1.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

I am actually leaning towards this. However due to my present seating is backed up to a wall, I don't think I can/should hang the book shelf speakers in the rear like the smaller ones.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you have 1 row of seating or 2? With 1 row that is close to the back wall I prefer to just have 5.1. I like to have rear speakers at least 2 ft behind me or skip them altogether. But that is my opinion, not a rule that anyone else has to follow :smiles:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

phreak said:


> Do you have 1 row of seating or 2? With 1 row that is close to the back wall I prefer to just have 5.1. I like to have rear speakers at least 2 ft behind me or skip them altogether. But that is my opinion, not a rule that anyone else has to follow :smiles:


Hello,
I agree. I cannot see how 7 Channels could be incorporated into such an application unless you were planning on using Audyssey DSX or DTS NEO as both add Speakers to the front of the Room. I would go 5.1 and use Stands for the Fronts and Rears.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually have a 6.1 system (rear center is above center position angled down, while RL/RR are on stands hidden) now that, after tweaking, sounds very good and enveloping like I'm in the middle of the action. Visitors literally turn around to see what is behind them when watching shows and movies with people or animals in the background off screen they otherwise wouldn't have heard on other setups. Unfortunately my receiver is dying and is very old, so I want to use this time to upgrade. Today I can hide my present smaller speakers. I will do a mock up and see how the Ref. will look. It is only $900 and I have always wanted a Klipsch setup. I will put them down as a buy for now. I first have to rewire my room in order to flip it around 180 degrees to fit a much larger display. This means I have to rewire the room, which I'm still doing my wire diagrams.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I agree. I cannot see how 7 Channels could be incorporated into such an application *unless you were planning on using Audyssey DSX or DTS NEO as both add Speakers to the front of the Room.* I would go 5.1 and use Stands for the Fronts and Rears.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I saw that, but have never heard that type of setup. I wish there was a way to demo it. FYI...this setup will go with me to our new home in the future which will have much more rear room...I'm still designing it (lot is 1/4 mile down the road). However ground breaking will not happen until I get my two college aged kids (adults:rolleyesno out of my house.:heehee:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you go with the Icons and the Reference Subwoofer, I really think you will be stoked. It truly is of a high enough quality that it should last you a decade or more. And a great thing about Klipschs is that they require very little AVR power to reach Reference Levels. Compared to Klipschs Speaker Packages, it is a huge step up.
And truth be told as the MSRP of the 7.1 is $3100, it really should be. It is simply an awesome deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am not that well versed in Speaker Packages as they tend to offer too many compromises to reach the prices they tend to sell for. If you like Klipsch, Newegg is selling the way nicer Icon Series W14's for $199 a pair. They retail for $599 a pair. They are also selling the $1000 Klipsch Reference RW-12d for $319. The Subwoofer was selling for $299 during the Weekend.
> 
> Compared to something like the Quintet or other Klipsch Packages, something like 7 W14's and a RW-12 would be in an entirely different league. Especially in Subwoofer performance. It would come out to $900 for 7 W14's and a RW-12 and Shipping is free. Assuming you do not live where Newegg is Incorporated, there is no Sales Tax as well.
> ...


So which are better...Reference Series or Icon W Series speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Both are in Klipsch's upper range. The Reference is higher on the totem pole now, but Klipsch has repositioned the Icon Series as "Lifestyle Speakers" at much lower MSRP's than the ones we are talking about. For instance, the ones you are looking at uses Furniture Grade Wood and very high quality Drivers. The Floorstanding Model of the Icons like yours costs around $1500. So with this being the case, the Reference and earlier Icon Series are quite close and if anything, the Icons might be even more expensive. Again, these are a wonderful deal. Newegg used to offer a larger Bookshelf Model for not much more, but it appears they have sold out. The same will happen with the WB-14's if not purchased soon. Same goes with the Subwoofer being discounted $700.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

